# Honda Snowblower Problem... help?



## TWrench (Dec 6, 2007)

Just throwing this out there, don't know if there's anyone who can help, but figured I would ask. Purchased a used Honda HS55 Track Drive snowblower to do the sidewalks and areas around my business and home where I can't get with my boss v-plow. Engine starts first/second pull, revs up good, but I can't turn the choke all the way off without killing it. If I leave the choke on full it starts to stumble as it warms up, so I move it to just before half choke and it runs great. Seems to hit full revs and have plenty of power (haven't tested it in snow yet), but if I try to shut the choke off, it starts to surge (popping out exhaust) and then it'll die after a little while. I have pulled the carb off and cleaned it good twice. No real improvement. The main jet seems clear when I hold it up to the light, and everything else seems to be clear. All the gaskets appear to be in good shape with no obvious tears. Just looking for some suggestions on what to do next. Thanks!


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

I had the same problem on a couple honda pumps, I found out the the main jet had gas varnish inside resisting the fuel flow. I cleaned the jet by running a touch tip cleaner thru the jet and then spraying carb cleaner thru it.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

can also soak the jets in muratic acid and rinse them really well.


----------

